# Arro, obedience and protection



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My young guy and I, a few steps closer to the bigger picture. It took a little while to change his super wrapped, crowding head position to a more straight picture, but I am happy with the direction that we're headed. Always combatting some of the hopping seen in the heeling, and cleaning up the speed of positions in the motion exercises. His dumbbell exercises aren't pictured but we're getting there! Need to teach jumping form to him as our next big project..

Protection is much easier with him. He's finally reliably (though reluctantly) taking the pillow thrown without getting filthy in the blind, and as a result I am seeing a much more respectful distance in the guarding (where he was previously on top of the helper, resting his bottom jaw right on top of the sleeve). We'll need to go back and get maybe a little more distance off the out in the open field guarding, but we'll cross that bridge when we get there!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I love him. He looks good!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't know, that looks like some pretty good speed on those motion exercises. Do you think maybe once he settles down a little and the hopping goes away they'll be even better? What did you do to move him back on the heeling? I see the little chin pop, was it that simple?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> I don't know, that looks like some pretty good speed on those motion exercises. Do you think maybe once he settles down a little and the hopping goes away they'll be even better? What did you do to move him back on the heeling? I see the little chin pop, was it that simple?


Thanks! The motions are generally pretty clean and quick. I just need to make sure I can maintain that consistently lol. I do think that with more time he may just settle out on the hopping alone. I also have a feeling its my own pace that sets the tone for the amount of hopping/collecting I am seeing. For the heeling, I spent a lot of time on teaching him to target the ball as the focal target, rather than my face, by doing reps of heeling with the ball above his head in my left hand before even moving it to my armpit. I added the cue with a chin tap once we got to the point of sitting in basic position with ball in armpit and hands at my sides to teach him how to get his head in the correct position, and now I use it to remind him when he reverts from time to time.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Quite nice! Keep up the great work!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great training and great dog! Looking forward to seeing his progress with you


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

It's nice to see you can fix things he needs help with (cause I know you guys did not start him). I know that's harder then starting with a puppy. Looking good!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations he looks great!!!


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

what a treat he must be for you, I thoroughly enjoyed watching the video. Looks like
more work than I could do!! (I am following you on Flickr now!)


----------



## HHH (Dec 5, 2017)

Nice :thumbup:


----------

